# New photos - Phenix @ 2 and half yo



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Head shots:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Lovely looking dog! I love the third photo!..


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Lovely looking dog! I love the third photo!..


Thank you!!!!


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the third one too! Beautiful dog!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome boy ya got there!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a beautiful Boy!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Very handsome and unique color pattern!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great shots!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you guys!!!



HeidiW said:


> Very handsome and *unique color pattern*!!


yeah I know, everybody is telling me they never saw that before.....lol...even he's sisters/brothers or mother/father do not have the same pattern! :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with everyone else he's a very handsome boy!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I agree with everyone else he's a very handsome boy!


 Thank you


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The photographer needs to get more down at the dog's level so the photos are not taken from above. 

Is Phenix neutered? 

Flat withers going into a topline that I, personally, do not like due to the abrupt downward slope starting before the loin. The croup is someone steep and should be longer. Very good angulation in front though the upper arm must be longer. Excellent angulation in the rear. His feet and pasterns are good. I would like to see better secondary sex characteristics. He has excellent pigment (dark around the eyes, mouth, etc). His fading color, while maybe looking unique, is very faulty.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

lhczth said:


> The photographer needs to get more down at the dog's level so the photos are not taken from above.
> 
> Is Phenix neutered?
> 
> Flat withers going into a topline that I, personally, do not like due to the abrupt downward slope starting before the loin. The croup is someone steep and should be longer. Very good angulation in front though the upper arm must be longer. Excellent angulation in the rear. His feet and pasterns are good. I would like to see better secondary sex characteristics. He has excellent pigment (dark around the eyes, mouth, etc). His fading color, while maybe looking unique, is very faulty.


 Yah he is neurtered.....he had a testicul malformation........what do you mean by "I would like to see better secondary sex characteristics."?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He could be more masculine. That is why I asked if he had been neutered. Also the large light colored stripe down his back, called a "bitch stripe", is not seen as often in intact males.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

lhczth said:


> He could be more masculine. That is why I asked if he had been neutered. Also the large light colored stripe down his back, called a "bitch stripe", is not seen as often in intact males.


Hahah are you serious? 

Ok lol....we neurtered him at 1 yo....but because of his testicul, I guess he couldn't develop more his "male side" lol. really funny for the stripe, I didn't know! However, nor his sisters or mother have this pattern....weird no?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Is one parent B&T and one sable? Looks like he is deciding which he wants to be. That is the case with my dog. She is a B&T that looks like she wants to be a sable.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Is one parent B&T and one sable? Looks like he is deciding which he wants to be. That is the case with my dog. She is a B&T that looks like she wants to be a sable.


 o...I think not lol...here are the photos:

Dad:










Grandmother (the mother is identic from what Breeder told us....):


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

trish07 said:


> Thank you guys!!!
> 
> yeah I know, everybody is telling me they never saw that before.....lol...even he's sisters/brothers or mother/father do not have the same pattern! :wub:


I am not sure this is a pattern , just poor pigmentation. he is a cute pet.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

horsegirl said:


> I am not sure this is a pattern , just poor pigmentation. he is a cute pet.


 lol an I wanted a very dark/black GSD LOL.....I got powned 

Serioulsy, he is my sweetheart, I love him so much, no matter what color he is


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

trish07 said:


> lol an I wanted a very dark/black GSD LOL.....I got powned
> 
> Serioulsy, he is my sweetheart, I love him so much, no matter what color he is


you are so right -- who cares , as long as he is what you want in a pet ,


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I wanted a dark B&T and she started dark and got lighter as many do. No matter, we love her just the way she is.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

They are so precious


----------

